# Putting a dog to sleep



## meandmyself (26 February 2015)

My oldest dog is going on 15 and is starting to struggle. I'm thinking about having him PTS, but I'm not sure what to do- do I just turn up at the vet's with him and tell them what I want? What if they say no or want to put him on loads of expensive meds? (Which I can't afford long term.) I'm worried that they're going to shout at me for not bringing him sooner, but it's just been over the last few days he's suddenly got 'old'.

Sorry for the grim post.


----------



## Sandstone1 (26 February 2015)

Ring up and speak to the vet. They will do it at home if that's best for the dog.


----------



## Moomin1 (26 February 2015)

Just ring them and book an appt for pts.  They cannot decline if that is your wish.  Unless he is in a terrible state and has been left to suffer for days/weeks/months then I wouldn't think for one minute they will make comment about you bringing him sooner.  It sounds like you are doing the right thing, hard though it is.


----------



## Alec Swan (26 February 2015)

As others,  book an appointment,  explain to the receptionist what you want,  and should they make any attempt to change your mind and draw the whole business out to it's inevitable end,  tell them that you've made your decision,  and that's that.  Should you be asked if the dog's insured,  then tell them that he isn't,  even if he is!  I would be staggered if they refuse,  but if they do,  then find another vet.

You know that the time is now,  and I applaud your courage,  it's difficult I do understand .

Alec.


----------



## Meems (26 February 2015)

Poor you, a horrible decision to have to make, but you know your dog better than anyone.   Don't think any reputable vet would try and talk you out of putting your old boy to sleep.   Hope it goes OK if/when the time comes xx


----------



## kathantoinette (26 February 2015)

Awful decision.  Poor you.  Ring the vets and book an appointment.  Get someone else to ring if you are too upset.  In the past we have had our dogs PTS in the back of the car so we don't have to go into the surgery and have the trauma of carrying them out.  Not sure if they all do this.


----------



## {97702} (26 February 2015)

As others have said, just ring & make an appointment, explaining why.  Well done for making the right choice for your elderly dog, what a great owner you are xx


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (26 February 2015)

Don't know who it was that said (regarding PTS) "better a week too soon than a day too late". 

Sadly, very sadly, this was the case with my old dog......... I won't go into the details but I WISH just wish I'd been more forceful with the young locum vet who was on duty and counselled me to "see my own vet in the morning" .......... in the end we had to get the vet out to put her down at home in the early hours.......... ..... it was just awful; but that's all done and dusted now and nothing can make what happened any different.

OP - this is never an easy choice. But you and your dog have had some special times together and this is THE most difficult decision you will ever have to make. But far better for you both to pick a day of your choosing - yes you will think to yourself, "that decision could have waited a day, week, month, more". But because of my recent experience I would urge you to not delay more than you need to, your lovely dog will be so glad that you did this final thing for them.

I would ask if you could have the vet do a home visit and PTS where doggie is most comfortable. Cuddle him, tell him he's special, let your hand on his head and your voice be the last thing he knows about - and let the vet do what has to be done. I can't see any decent vet refusing this request.


----------



## satinbaze (26 February 2015)

As others have said phone and make an appointment explaining that you think it will be for PTS. I had to do this 4 weeks ago for Maya my 13 year old. The vet was fantastic a quiet room with a nice clean piece of vetbed on the floor. All very calm and dignified, no other clients in the waiting room and my other dogs allowed to come in afterwards to say goodbye. I took a cake up to the vets later to say thank you for their kindness.
I know this is a really tough choice but most vets recognise that a good owner knows the right time.


----------



## ladyt25 (26 February 2015)

We always have had the vets come to our house to pts our dogs so as to not stress the dog any more.  We sadly had to have our family dog put down just a few weeks ago due to her losing her battle with cancer. She was PTS peacefully at home. 
Speak to your vet and talk to them about what you want.  so sorry you're having to go through this :-(


----------



## Alec Swan (26 February 2015)

kathantoinette said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..  In the past we have had our dogs PTS in the back of the car so we don't have to go into the surgery and have the trauma of carrying them out.  Not sure if they all do this.
		
Click to expand...

Vets don't put my dogs down,  but if they did,  I think that's a brilliant idea.  It also saves the dog from the stress of the vet's table for the last time,  and I've never yet known a dog that enjoys it.  I'm sure that most vets would comply with such a request.  Were I a vet,  I certainly would.

Alec.


----------



## HashRouge (26 February 2015)

For elderly animals I'd be very surprised if many vets would advise you to try expensive medications instead. You can't cure old age, after all.

When we had our family cat put to sleep (wrong animal, I know, but same rules apply), we found the vets to be incredibly sympathetic and accommodating. We actually got the vet to come out to our house as we didn't want the cat to be stressed out by a trip to the vet. She went to sleep for the final time on her favourite sofa, surrounded by her family, and I like to think she felt safe and secure. The vet was wonderful, and very reassuring.


----------



## meandmyself (27 February 2015)

Thank you. It's very comforting to read these posts. I will phone the vets tomorrow.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 February 2015)

It's an uniquely sad experience OP  ,and it's the price we pay for having them .
I always have mine done at home it costs more but it's the final  thing I do for them . in front of Aga with their heads on my lap .


----------



## honetpot (27 February 2015)

I always have cats and dogs PTS at home. Last time the vet with a nurse to help, its saves stress on the dog and on you. You can have a good cry in peace and really in terms of the whole dogs life does not cost a lot extra. I have it done on an old blanket so that you can wrap them up and that goes with them till the end. Then we have a good wake.


----------



## madmav (27 February 2015)

Very best to you facing this. Hope it goes as well as these things can. I will be facing this soon with an elderly gent. I like the idea of doing it at home, or even as Alec suggested, in the back of the car. My dog has always gone mentally stressed out at the vets. That would be the wrong way for him and I to part.


----------



## Jhg12 (27 February 2015)

No vet will shout at you for not bringing your dog in sooner. I have put down many dogs, some if they were mine I would have done sooner but I would never dream of saying anything to the owner because at that moment the owner is making a very difficult decision. It is better to book as you can mentally prepare yourself. I dread being called out of hours for a pts because it usually a more rushed decision for the owner as the animal has deteriorated. 
Regarding where to do it it is entirely your decision, my practice would be happy doing them in any of the situations described. In the car isn't always easy depending on the size of the dog and the car.
It is worth having a think about what actually happens and what you want to do after. Some people choose to bury at home, others choose group cremation and finally there is the option for individual cremation and ashes returned. Usually they come back in a wooden box with a name plate but there are other options available.
Finally decide if you are happy to be present. I never judge anyone who does not feel capable of being there, the vets know what they are doing and is no different to being anaesthetised. The drug itself used to be used for anaesthesia so they literally go to sleep. Some will give a gasp or a twitch, this is not a conscious response and it just the body shutting down but it can be unpleasant if you are not expecting it. Their eyes won't close and they frequently void their bladder or defecate.
I know this is a lot to take in but I always like to go through everything with clients so they know exactly what to expect. It is the one thing we can do to end any suffering, dogs don't understand why they feel rough or their legs won't work or are painful.


----------



## Holly Hocks (27 February 2015)

I don't think for one minute the vet will refuse.  You know your dog best and most vets respect that.  We had our last dog PTS out of hours at the surgery.  He had a squamous cell carcinoma up his nose.  It had been under control with just excess snot and a bit of blood, but one night he sneezed and blood started pouring from his nostril.  I managed to stop it and we thought it was over.  He then sneezed again and it wouldn't stop (I still see stains on the walls today because it splattered all the carpet and walls it was so dramatic.  The house looked like a murder scene)  We met the vet at the surgery, but I already knew the right decision and the vet agreed. It was over in seconds. Very peaceful. Sorry that you are having to make this decision.


----------



## Alec Swan (27 February 2015)

Jhg12,

A good post.  I would hope,  whether you agree with me,  or not(!),  that you remain and contribute in the future.

Alec.


----------



## Thriller (27 February 2015)

When my two needed pts i called and made an appointment. One came out to my car as my dog couldn't walk properly (she had a stroke) and the other came in to the vets but i had to help him walk a little as his back end was away. They were all very professional, compassionate and caring towards both us and the dog. 

Sorry you are going through this xx


----------



## minesadouble (28 February 2015)

It's an awful decision to make, we had about a month of is 'he ready to go or is he not?' With our last oldie. He too was PTS at home in the living room. I honestly think this is best, far less stressful for him and for us too. . Sending my sympathies, it's an awful thing to go through but sadly an inevitable part of dog ownership.


----------



## Thistle (28 February 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			It's an uniquely sad experience OP  ,and it's the price we pay for having them .
I always have mine done at home it costs more but it's the final  thing I do for them . in front of Aga with their heads on my lap .
		
Click to expand...

This is what I do too if I an able to make the choice. The last two I lost both went before they grew old, one with seasonal myopathy and the other with a heart attack, both aged 10.


----------



## Toffee44 (1 March 2015)

I cancelled a PTS appointment once because he was just far too happy to go that day. He was ready  within the week, I knew, and to be fair I didn't know him that well (15yr old lab only had him 8months) but I knew he was ready, and he was. 

He was PTS at the vets, it was quiet, he ate his way through loads of the free samples and had a pigs ear in the room while he had the injection, vet was in no rush, and I sat on the floor with him. 

ring your vet have a chat lots of options and you will make the right one for your dog


----------



## GeeGeeboy (1 March 2015)

Does anyone know roughly how much it costs to get the vet to pts at home? X


----------



## meandmyself (4 March 2015)

He's booked in for tonight. I hate it.


----------



## L&M (4 March 2015)

There are no words that I can say that will take away the pain, but will be thinking of you later x x


----------



## meandmyself (4 March 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Clodagh (4 March 2015)

It is an awful decision to have to make. Thinking of you.


----------



## Shutterbug (4 March 2015)

Aww hun, I'm so sorry for you   You are absolutely doing the best thing for him and will always have happy memories of him.  Will be thinking of you x


----------



## Snat20 (4 March 2015)

Thinking of you, stay strong x x


----------



## Alec Swan (4 March 2015)

meandmyself said:



			He's booked in for tonight. I hate it.
		
Click to expand...

An hour later,  and thinking through the tears,  you will (or should!),  take comfort in that you've put the dog's needs,  before your own.

Well done you.  It's never easy,  no matter how practised we are.

Alec. x


----------



## meandmyself (4 March 2015)

Thank you. It's the first time I've had to make the decision- my other dog died in his sleep. Most of my pets have passed naturally.


----------



## Thistle (4 March 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			An hour later,  and thinking through the tears,  you will (or should!),  take comfort in that you've put the dog's needs,  before your own.

Well done you.  It's never easy,  no matter how practised we are.

Alec. x
		
Click to expand...

well said


----------



## MurphysMinder (4 March 2015)

Thinking of you. Just because it is the right decision doesn't make it any easier


----------



## Meems (4 March 2015)

MurphysMinder said:



			Thinking of you. Just because it is the right decision doesn't make it any easier 

Click to expand...

This.   Big hugs at this horrible time xxx


----------



## {97702} (4 March 2015)

Sending ((hugs)) your way meandmyself - been there, and it is awful even though you KNOW it is the right thing to do xxx


----------



## meandmyself (4 March 2015)

Thank you all. He went very peacefully and is now buried in the garden. RIP Ollie.


----------



## Snat20 (4 March 2015)

Im glad everything went as smoothly as it could. Take care of yourself, thinking of you.


----------



## meandmyself (4 March 2015)

Thank you. I've had a glass of wine and quite a lot of chocolate. I'm okay, just very sad.


----------



## L&M (4 March 2015)

I am so glad he went peacefully and that you are doing 'ok'. 

Rip Ollie, but I bet you had lovely life x.


----------



## ladyt25 (5 March 2015)

RIP Ollie :-(


----------



## Alec Swan (5 March 2015)

meandmyself said:



			Thank you. I've had a glass of wine and quite a lot of chocolate. I'm okay, just very sad.
		
Click to expand...

Take comfort in the undoubted fact that you have been and were a devoted owner who put your dog's needs before your own.  Well done you.

There are many who could learn a lesson from your standards and ethics.  The pain will pass,  it always does,  and it's generally replaced with our smiles and our appreciation of a friend and servant.

Alec. x


----------



## Meems (6 March 2015)

meandmyself said:



			Thank you all. He went very peacefully and is now buried in the garden. RIP Ollie.
		
Click to expand...

Bless you and RIP Ollie.   My little dog is 14 now and has got really frail very quickly over the last few months, so I fear I may be having to make this decision too in the not too distant future.  

I'm sure the house seems very quiet without him xx


----------

